

Show HN: Republics.us - Integrate your Internet - johnwestawski

This is a side project I have been working on while at college to help make it easier to have my favorite web apps, rss feeds, videos, and search engine wherever I go and whatever computer is available.<p>Right now, I am just looking for feedback on the concept, bugs, etc. I also will apologize for it is still being a little buggy so be gentle and it prefers Webkit browsers.<p>Also, I am about to graduate in three weeks in a major I don't  care for(Business Administration). So am asking for advice on if I get nowhere on this, could this site help me get a job being a web programmer so I don't have to look for a non-tech job?<p>http://www.republics.us/
======
ses
My opinion is as it stands, the site needs a lot of work. It doesn't convey
what the motivation / advantages of your web app. With the actual
functionality being very much in the early stages you really need to give a
stronger message out about the concept itself. You may have great ideas to
take the app further, but at the moment a visitor has no way of knowing. The
design is somewhat bizarre - it looks like it would be better formatted for a
television screen rather than web / mobile browser. I do like the idea of the
sidebar with icons in a web app. But you really need to refine your project if
you want to make something of it.

As far as helping you to become a web programmer, it would probably only help
in so far as you actually have something up and running which to some extent
proves you have some rudimentary skills. You may do better to contribute to an
open source project, or carry out another project in which you clearly solve a
specific problem.

------
johnwestawski
<http://www.republics.us>

